# AutoCAD versions of PE Stamps



## CntrSnr2001

I need to draw mine up in AutoCAD. Anyone know where I can find the different dimensions of different stamps? Or does someone have an Illinois version they can share? TIA!


----------



## knight1fox3

Why can't you just import a JPEG into your AutoCAD drawing? Does it really have to be a CAD entity? I assume you won't be dimensioning the stamp but are you wanting to control the font/color and line weight? Occasionally we'll just add the JPEG to paper space and size accordingly. Resolution remains pretty good too.


----------



## CntrSnr2001

yea i could just do a jpeg. just looking for the ultra clean look of linework i suppose.

and yes, re: font/color and lineweight.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

One of they guys at my last job had his drawn up and setup a template so the rest of us could create our own. Unfortunately, it's only for CO...


----------



## blybrook PE

I have several states in ACAD format, but cannot upload it to this forum. I got it from AUGI a year or so back, has 13-15 states if I remember correctly. I just checked it and it does not have Illinois though. Maybe there's an updated one over at AUGI.


----------



## rktman

Just order one from Acorn Seals, much faster than drawing one.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> I have several states in ACAD format, but cannot upload it to this forum. I got it from AUGI a year or so back, has 13-15 states if I remember correctly. I just checked it and it does not have Illinois though. Maybe there's an updated one over at AUGI.


What about WI?



rktman said:


> Just order one from Acorn Seals, much faster than drawing one.


Cool. Looks like you can get an electronic seal here in a DXF format.


----------



## blybrook PE

Wisconsin isn't on the sheet that I have, but MN is! GO figure... I'll see if I can find an updated one on AUGI the next time I'm on that board


----------



## blybrook PE

I went and looked at AUGI and there's been no updates beyond what I already have


----------



## jeb6294

It's been a while so I forget which website I got mine from, but I got a free electronic version of my stamp when I ordered my ink stamp and emboser.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Forgot to mention this, but some states may not allow anything but wetstamped drawings, so printed cAD drawings wouldnt be allowed. Check with the board to be sure whats allowed.


----------



## CntrSnr2001

thanks for the feedback, guys. i'll check into the different sites and also the different states for their requirements on stamping.


----------



## ptatohed

CntrSnr2001 said:


> I need to draw mine up in AutoCAD. Anyone know where I can find the different dimensions of different stamps? Or does someone have an Illinois version they can share? TIA!


Cntr, it looks like there are two styles and three sizes for Illinois. http://www.engineerseals.com/order/illinoispe.php Does your company have a block library? If not, do you have access to a seal already in a set of drawings your company prepared? Have you checked with friends/co-workers in your state? Have you searched for a free one on the internet?

If you'd like, I'd be happy to draw one for you at lunch time. If interested, just shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## ptatohed

ptatohed said:


> CntrSnr2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to draw mine up in AutoCAD. Anyone know where I can find the different dimensions of different stamps? Or does someone have an Illinois version they can share? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Cntr, it looks like there are two styles and three sizes for Illinois. http://www.engineers.../illinoispe.php Does your company have a block library? If not, do you have access to a seal already in a set of drawings your company prepared? Have you checked with friends/co-workers in your state? Have you searched for a free one on the internet?
> 
> If you'd like, I'd be happy to draw one for you at lunch time. If interested, just shoot me a PM and we can talk.
Click to expand...

You are very welcome by the way for me offering to spend part of my lunch hour to draft a .dwg seal for you.


----------



## CntrSnr2001

ptatohed said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CntrSnr2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to draw mine up in AutoCAD. Anyone know where I can find the different dimensions of different stamps? Or does someone have an Illinois version they can share? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Cntr, it looks like there are two styles and three sizes for Illinois. http://www.engineers.../illinoispe.php Does your company have a block library? If not, do you have access to a seal already in a set of drawings your company prepared? Have you checked with friends/co-workers in your state? Have you searched for a free one on the internet?
> 
> If you'd like, I'd be happy to draw one for you at lunch time. If interested, just shoot me a PM and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very welcome by the way for me offering to spend part of my lunch hour to draft a .dwg seal for you.
Click to expand...

LOL sorry i forgot about this. i ended up just drawing one kinda quickly. Worked out fine, but I appreciate the offer!


----------



## ptatohed

CntrSnr2001 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CntrSnr2001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to draw mine up in AutoCAD. Anyone know where I can find the different dimensions of different stamps? Or does someone have an Illinois version they can share? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> Cntr, it looks like there are two styles and three sizes for Illinois. http://www.engineers.../illinoispe.php Does your company have a block library? If not, do you have access to a seal already in a set of drawings your company prepared? Have you checked with friends/co-workers in your state? Have you searched for a free one on the internet?
> 
> If you'd like, I'd be happy to draw one for you at lunch time. If interested, just shoot me a PM and we can talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are very welcome by the way for me offering to spend part of my lunch hour to draft a .dwg seal for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL sorry i forgot about this. i ended up just drawing one kinda quickly. Worked out fine, but I appreciate the offer!
Click to expand...

lol. My pleasure.


----------

